# tuning help with 360.2 and horns in dfw area......



## ducpanda11 (Oct 14, 2010)

Finally got everything installed, but need some.help tuning in dfw area.

I am using the 360.2 as my processor. Any help locally?


----------



## bitperfect (Oct 1, 2010)

What exactly do you need help with? Also do you have a device to sync to the 3sixty with?


----------



## Colby Webre (Sep 2, 2010)

Where is local? I'm in West Fort Worth but I have never messed with a 360.2.


----------

